

Viddyou Offers High Definition Uploads For Personal Videos; For a Price - aaroneous
http://mashable.com/2008/03/19/viddyou-hd/

======
aaroneous
Hey guys - this is my tiny little startup, and we released some exciting new
stuff that's getting a little coverage. I'd love to hear your feedback if you
have any. :]

